# DrufelCNC machine calibration



## GKK_CNC (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have a Workbee CNC machine and a STB4100 motion controller which I am intending to use this with Drufel. The problem that has occurred is, I do not know how to calibrate the machine using the software. On other softwares, there is function which allows me to calibrate the machine and the software automatically calculates the required steps. However, I cannot find such function when using Drufel. 

If there is a solution, please let me know as soon as possible.

Thanks

GKK_CNC


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Calculating based on the mechanics of the drive is usually fairly easy and more accurate than “calibrating”. Figure out how far you move for one turn of the stepper/servo. For a ballscrew or other screw axis, it is the pitch (optionally x no. Of starts) of the screw - how far nut moves for one turn. Then Figure number of steps per turn (most steppers are 1.8°, or 200 steps per turn x microstepping setting (when in doubt, set drivers to 8-10 (1600-2000), that is as high as usually needed. So, if 2000 steps = 5mm (I.e. 1605 ballscrew), then 1mm=400 steps, or 10160 steps per inch. 

Perform this calculation for each axis.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Good advice. One issue though, the workbee often comes with screws that are slightly off so you will need to measure it. Once you gotten the theoretical steps per mm or inch, jog the machine a fairly large distance - say 500 mm on the workbee and measure exactly how far it actually went. Use that to adjust the steps per mm or inch or what ever you have to plug in. Do that for all 3 axes.


----------



## Fast-Eddy (Jul 5, 2020)

For the Sainsmart I used the following G Code sample.
Measure the actual distance: In my case it was set up for 1600 Impulses at 1 mm and measured 90 mm. 
Simply calculate for X 100 mm and Y 100 mm . (90 = 1600)/(100 = x) 100 = 1777.777(rounded to 1778) worked perfectly.

Sample code used
G21
G00 Z5.0000
N3 S99200 M3
G01 X10.0000 Y10.0000
G00 Z-1.0000
G00 Z5.0000
G01 X10.0000 Y100.0000 
G00 Z-1.0000
G00 Z5.0000
G01 X100.0000 Y100.0000 
G00 Z-1.0000
G00 Z5.0000
G01 X100.0000 Y10.0000 
G00 Z-1.0000
G00 Z5.0000
N3 S0 M3
G01 X0.0000 Y0.0000


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, new guys! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you. Add your (correct) location to your profile, as well.

Head over to the introduction area and tell us a little about yourselves.

David


----------



## DebbySherr (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello...in my case at 24V input to the Stepper Driver the adjustment on the X a Y was an ostensible 0.59... In the wake of changing to 36.5V the movement in the X and Y was speedy so I realized that the alignment should have been changed. Nonetheless, without changing ANY wiring (aside from the affixing in arrangement the two force supplies) the stepper engines would secure the lights would go off on the stepper drivers however the screen demonstrated the sign was all the while calling for development. I could close down, stand by a couple of moments and force back on and a similar arrangement would be rehashed. I had the option to keep run a fast alignment. The adjustment changed from 0.59.. to 2.3.. That changed brought about a typical pace of movement.

pcb quote


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

DebbySherr said:


> Hello...in my case at 24V input to the Stepper Driver the adjustment on the X a Y was an ostensible 0.59... In the wake of changing to 36.5V the movement in the X and Y was speedy so I realized that the alignment should have been changed. Nonetheless, without changing ANY wiring (aside from the affixing in arrangement the two force supplies) the stepper engines would secure the lights would go off on the stepper drivers however the screen demonstrated the sign was all the while calling for development. I could close down, stand by a couple of moments and force back on and a similar arrangement would be rehashed. I had the option to keep run a fast alignment. The adjustment changed from 0.59.. to 2.3.. That changed brought about a typical pace of movement.


Welcome to the forum, Debby! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and add your location to your profile, as well.

Head over to the introduction area and tell us a little about yourselves.

David


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

The voltage to the drivers should have no impact on steps/mm setting. It will affect the speed with which movements are made - especially rapids - G0 (G zero) moves. The current affects the torque available. The power available (P=VxC) will increase, it is possible that if you were loosing steps before, you may not be losing as many with the higher voltage, but make sure the higher voltage only is fed to the drivers, and does not exceed what the drivers are rated to handle.


----------

